# Ligation of tributaries



## LaceyCanon (Jan 23, 2015)

please help-patient has non-maturing fistula, surgeon ligates tributaries to increase flow to fistula, I cannot find a code.


----------



## Rmjohann (May 24, 2016)

*ligation*

check out code 36707...


----------

